
Jslinux (2018) - pmoriarty
https://bellard.org/jslinux/
======
dang
Related from 2017:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15274423](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15274423)

2015:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10494831](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10494831)

2013:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5400185](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5400185)

2011:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2572915](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2572915)

Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2555349](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2555349)

(Edit: these links are just for curious readers, who often like to look at
past discussions. As HN's FAQ says, reposts are fine after a year or so:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html))

------
minxomat
I did something similar back when NaCl wasn't dead, by running the full qemu
(bellards other project) in Chrome. Here's a Screencast (8MB) of it booting
Kolibri OS. Needless to say it was slow, but that's mainly down to not having
done any optimizations.

[https://vod-edge.turbo.run/Halite%20Origins.mp4](https://vod-
edge.turbo.run/Halite%20Origins.mp4)

------
zbentley
Fabrice Bellard continues to astound. What an absolute legend. If I were
1/100th as productive as him, I'd die happy.

~~~
swah
He isn't active on HN :)

~~~
vixen99
Possibly a contribution as to why he's so productive.

------
wtfrmyinitials
Now run it in [https://bellard.org/quickjs](https://bellard.org/quickjs)

~~~
brian_herman
And run it in a VM in [https://bellard.org/qemu](https://bellard.org/qemu)

~~~
monocasa
And load it over the cell network with
[https://bellard.org/lte/](https://bellard.org/lte/)

------
FpUser
Fabrice Bellard is one of very few pure geniuses that represent the best in
software development. Hats off everyone.

------
m_sahaf
Gary Bernhardt prophecy from his The Birth and Death of JavaScript[0] is
coming true.

[0] [https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/the-birth-and-
death...](https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/the-birth-and-death-of-
javascript)

~~~
chubot
JSLinux predates that talk by 3 years. Also the “prophecy” is a special case
of Atwood’s law from 2007, where the “anything” is an operating system.

------
Iv
I wish I could download or at least install stuff from my computer on the JS
version of windows 2000. I have a Visual Source Safe archive to open and I
guess I'll have to open a VM but that would have been nice to be able to do it
in browser.

~~~
minxomat
Depending on the version, source safe should work in wine. I'm able to run the
version included in VS6.

------
psim1
I loaded Windows 2000 in my phone’s browser and watched the battery percent
remaining drop one percent every 15 seconds. That said, I’m running Windows
2000 on a phone browser, which is madness.

------
PenguinCoder
Anyone have tips on getting this working with custom images? I tried making my
own with TinyEMU and this JsOnline script, but it would never load. Or any
suggestions for another project that fits my use case? That is, presenting a
very minimal, in browser only, FULL Linux command line, for training purpose.
The image can't be client side, and it has to have all 'expected'
functionality; IE, not just a simulator for certain commands/paths.

------
UnbugMe
Alas, this is just a virtual machine, when the name would make me think this
is the Linux kernel itself translated to JS for some exotic experiments.

~~~
icebraining
LKL.js: [https://retrage.github.io/lkl-js/](https://retrage.github.io/lkl-js/)

~~~
UnbugMe
Thank you! Now, only how to apply it is left...

------
b0rsuk
Finally a Linux that doesn't come with vim!

~~~
dijit
I’m pretty sure this is an attempt at humour. But minimal installations of the
major distros do not have vim, in face I think Ubuntu makes nano the default
$EDITOR (but I am not 100% on that)

But nothing I’ve seen makes me believe that vim isn’t available for this
“platform”, nor do I think it’s inherently harmful to have a 500KiB program
unused on a drive. (As this statement implies).

~~~
jng
Most (if not all) Linux distros come with a “vi” (mandated by Posix) which is
a plain, basic, feature-starved build of vim. I believe Posix having included
vi as a requirement contributed to the status of vi as the omnipresent text
editor.

~~~
b0rsuk
You're right, it does in fact come with 'vi' :-).

